
Stupid Patent of the Month - robomartin
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/05/stupid-patent-month-all-patent-class-705
======
robomartin
These are always fun to read. This is from 2015.

Sadly it looks like they discontinued this series in 2018.

[https://www.eff.org/search/site/stupid%20patent%20of%20the%2...](https://www.eff.org/search/site/stupid%20patent%20of%20the%20month)

